# I Got Rolled Over Today.



## 2dogs (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm still working the Basin Complex, today on some very steep ground above the river. Stands of tan oaks and redwoods that went down during the fire and shortly after had blocked a walking trail and I was helping some OA scouts clear it. One 30" tan oak had fallen over and was barely hanging on to the slope by part of the root plate, the branches were in the river. I cut the bottom portions away but the slope was so steep, near 100%, that I had to climb up 25' to get to up to the butt to cut the cut the bole free. It would either roll down the slope or we could push it down. That was the plan anyway. I cut the trunk through 5' from the root plate where it was not laying flat on the slope. Then my son and I pushed it down the slope by sitting and pushing with our feet. I was about 2' laterally across the slope from the stump when it broke loose and flipped over, hitting me across the shoulder blades. The according to the scouts who were watching it bent me over so my face was between my knees. The stump, which I guessed weighed around 700lbs, rolled over me and went down the slope and into the river where it made quite a splash. 

I made 2 loud groans, one when it first hit me and another when I took its full weight. I didn't even lose my hard hat. I saw the scouts frozen in horror so I made some little comment that let them know I was OK. Cody was running so he didn't see it hit me but he scrambled back up the slope like fox. "

Dude that thing stood on your back for 2 seconds before it rolled over you." Uhm, yeah I know.

We worked on down the trail from there when I got my saw stuck in another oak. I had an axe but I sent Cody back to the truck for another saw. Now that things were quite I realized I was shaking a little even though 15 minutes had gone by. I found two big redwoods that fell during the fire. One was 6' and the other 5' in diameter at best guess. Lots of nice wood and no way to move it. 

Anyway this happen at 11:30 this morning and it's now 10:30 at night and I'm beginning to get a bit stiff. I think I'll find the bottle of slowp's miracle cure-all aka ibuprofen and hit the hay.

BTW the nxt time I'm working there I'll take the camera and photo the stump in the water and the redwoods. Night all.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 27, 2009)

2Dogs,

Not to nag at ya, but that ain't the way ya do things if you are looking to maintain that breathing habit of yours.

Good to hear ya had some angels lookin' over you today, and the only thing ya need is a couple Ibuprofin. Gettin' dead or crumpled sucks.

Take it easy on your back for a couple days.
Often you can stretch or break things and not notice for a couple days, and tear things up worse in the meantime.

Glad to have ya still with us.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 27, 2009)

YIKES! Glad you're okay dude! :jawdrop:


----------



## KD57 (Apr 27, 2009)

Luck was w/ you on that one, glad you came out OK.


----------



## slowp (Apr 27, 2009)

Goodness! The rest of my cure is missing--soaking in the hot tub. 

One thing that often breaks the tension in a group that has witnessed such a thing is to say, "I wanted to demonstrate why we wear hard hats." 

Glad you made it home!


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 27, 2009)

bein' able to make it home for dinner and then gettin' up the next mornin' and do it all over again is what we aim for... i think.

anyhow, glad you're ok.


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm glad your alright there Mr.2dogs. I'm wondering how stiff your going to be feeling today. After a full night of setting in and no movement. Drink a few beers and relax.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 27, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> bein' able to make it home for dinner and then gettin' up the next mornin' and do it all over again is what we aim for... i think.
> 
> anyhow, glad you're ok.



Yup... close shave... glad you are just a bit sore and didn't break anything. Not to overshadow your turn of events... but my great uncle Case got killed in 1967 when a 60" Dougie rolled over him. He was buckin' logs on a sidehill when a cat choker snapped and sent the big spar downhill right at him... 

They told my aunt that since the big Homelite he was runnin' was so loud, he never heard it comin'. That big saw was beat up, but still idling when they got down to him.

You guys stay safe... I'm not in the woods anymore... but I do think about you'se guys every frickin' day... 

Gary


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 27, 2009)

I glad your ok hope you feal better.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice sig mercer me... :bang:

Gary


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 27, 2009)

damn dude, your too old to be getting mashed around like that!!


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 28, 2009)

glad you're ok. I'd say sounds like a close one, but that sounds more like it was one! Shake her off eh.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'm a little stiff but that's it. I wish the incident was on video.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 28, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm a little stiff but that's it. I wish the incident was on video.



Klutz.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm glad you walked away from it. Root Wads, very unpredictable, one of my least favorites, rather cut burnt stuff. With all the focus on safe falling, some people forget that bucking can get just as eventfull or more so than falling.


----------



## slowp (Apr 28, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Klutz.



There's nothing wrong with being a klutz. Speaking of, I get to go out for my annual acrobatics in the woods tomorrow. Helping layout creek buffers. 

2dogs, maybe you can use this for an excuse to get a hot tub or something good. Like, geesh kids, I think you might have to mow the grass. I'm still sore.


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 28, 2009)

I root wadded a tree today with a big top hickory. Makin a 2 age stand out of an uneven aged stand. 60- 70% slope, good steep ground. I thought of you when I left just a hair of holding wood for the hookers to deal with- it was pretty tore up and was ready to roll if fully cut, it had been pushed straight down hill so i was under it when cutting. Ah, to not have to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## slowp (May 1, 2009)

*I Got Punched By A Tree Today*

It has been like Friday the 13th. This morning was hectic, doing paperwork to satisfy some others that they were suitably CYA'd. 
We sold some firewood decks for a good price.
I was told to go up and brand the logs. So, while wandering on and around the deck with the branding hammer, I didn't see the stob sticking out of a tree and ran it into the corner of my eye. Not the eyeball, not too serious, and I'm getting a black eye. I couldn't cut the tree down to get revenge either. It is feeling better now. 

I need to dig up some bigger sunglasses.


----------



## 2dogs (May 1, 2009)

I feel for ya. I hope you feel better soon. I always find soaking my tongue in alcohol to be helpful.


----------



## xander9727 (May 1, 2009)

Glad yer ok. Those things can go bad.


----------



## peanut (May 19, 2009)

2dogs said:


> I'm still working the Basin Complex, today on some very steep ground above the river. Stands of tan oaks and redwoods that went down during the fire and shortly after had blocked a walking trail and I was helping some OA scouts clear it. One 30" tan oak had fallen over and was barely hanging on to the slope by part of the root plate, the branches were in the river. I cut the bottom portions away but the slope was so steep, near 100%, that I had to climb up 25' to get to up to the butt to cut the cut the bole free. It would either roll down the slope or we could push it down. That was the plan anyway. I cut the trunk through 5' from the root plate where it was not laying flat on the slope. Then my son and I pushed it down the slope by sitting and pushing with our feet. I was about 2' laterally across the slope from the stump when it broke loose and flipped over, hitting me across the shoulder blades. The according to the scouts who were watching it bent me over so my face was between my knees. The stump, which I guessed weighed around 700lbs, rolled over me and went down the slope and into the river where it made quite a splash.
> 
> I made 2 loud groans, one when it first hit me and another when I took its full weight. I didn't even lose my hard hat. I saw the scouts frozen in horror so I made some little comment that let them know I was OK. Cody was running so he didn't see it hit me but he scrambled back up the slope like fox. "
> 
> ...



That's nothing. A couple of years ago I cut a Christmas tree (a 5 footer), and it FELL on me. :monkey:
Seriously though, hope you're ok.


----------



## RRSsawshop (May 19, 2009)

peanut said:


> That's nothing. A couple of years ago I cut a Christmas tree (a 5 footer), and it FELL on me. :monkey:
> Seriously though, hope you're ok.



Picking on 2Dogs and Slowp will get you nowhere on here GROW UP !!!! :looser:


----------



## Gologit (May 19, 2009)

RRSsawshop said:


> Picking on 2Dogs and Slowp will get you nowhere on here GROW UP !!!! :looser:



Well said.


----------



## peanut (May 20, 2009)

RRSsawshop said:


> Picking on 2Dogs and Slowp will get you nowhere on here GROW UP !!!! :looser:



I don't wanna. Seriously, I even called my CSM a girl ONCE.:jawdrop:


----------



## Kiwilogger (Jun 1, 2009)

Onya mate, ya made it outta the bush. 

My foreman was standing down about 150ft down, and 20ft away from the skyline when the stump pulled, the second bounce landed on his drink bottle which was lying on the ground less 2 ft from him.

That stump with the attached rootmass would have weighed at least 2 ton.


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 1, 2009)

2dogs said:


> I'm still working the Basin Complex, today on some very steep ground above the river. Stands of tan oaks and redwoods that went down during the fire and shortly after had blocked a walking trail and I was helping some OA scouts clear it. One 30" tan oak had fallen over and was barely hanging on to the slope by part of the root plate, the branches were in the river. I cut the bottom portions away but the slope was so steep, near 100%, that I had to climb up 25' to get to up to the butt to cut the cut the bole free. It would either roll down the slope or we could push it down. That was the plan anyway. I cut the trunk through 5' from the root plate where it was not laying flat on the slope. Then my son and I pushed it down the slope by sitting and pushing with our feet. I was about 2' laterally across the slope from the stump when it broke loose and flipped over, hitting me across the shoulder blades. The according to the scouts who were watching it bent me over so my face was between my knees. The stump, which I guessed weighed around 700lbs, rolled over me and went down the slope and into the river where it made quite a splash.
> 
> I made 2 loud groans, one when it first hit me and another when I took its full weight. I didn't even lose my hard hat. I saw the scouts frozen in horror so I made some little comment that let them know I was OK. Cody was running so he didn't see it hit me but he scrambled back up the slope like fox. "
> 
> ...


Whew...you got lucky! I wish I would have gotten that lucky when I got tangled up with a tan oak by Fort Bragg, Ca...Thing sprung around like a rockethit me in the chest, flew about 15 feet through the air:monkey: with it and it came down on my leg!:jawdrop:Luckily I held on to my saw and cut it off of my leg as it had me pinned to the ground(got my saw momentarily pinched, but was able to free it and get the block off my leg), butt of tree was about 24-30 inches where it landed on me. went to pick my leg up, and out of the hole that the tree had dug with it and :jawdrop:my lower leg bones were in pieces, foot was flopping.Rod installed and back to work 7 months later, although I had to miss about another 5 months of work to have the rod removed about 8 months after I had went back to work. Just thought I would share to make everyone remember that you can definitely get hurt out there! Be careful,

Cody


----------

